

Apple Resurrects the Scroll Wheel - digitalcreate
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/09/apple-resurrects-the-scroll-wheel/

======
digitalcreate
IMO, the scrollwheel should have never gone away! This seems different though.
They call is a "Crown" and it rotates parallel to the side of the watch,
rather than perpendicular like the Blackberry wheel. Not sure how natural that
will feel.

